# Trivia 1/31



## luckytrim (Jan 31, 2019)

trivia 1/31
Where in the World did THAT month run off to  .....

DID YOU KNOW...
The index finger of the Statue of Liberty is eight feet  long.

1. Name That flick ;
Jack Lemmon was nominated for Best Actor Academy Award for his  role as Joe
Clay, starring opposite Lee Remick in a tragic depiction of  two ordinary
people sinking ever deeper into alcoholism...
2. The cellular structure that forms immediately after  conception is
called... what ?
3. In Colonial America, minor crimes were punished by the  Stocks, where your
feet were locked between two boards... There was another tool  where you were
secured by the neck and arms; what was that contraption called  ?
4. What was Nelson Mandela's occupation before his arrest  ?
5. How old was James Dean at the time of his death  ?
6.  Where does authentic Parma ham come from?
7. What European river flows through the most capital cities  of any in the 
world ?
8. Fill in the Blanks;
Arthralgia  is pain in the ______, neuralgia is pain in the  ______, and fibromyalgia is pain in the ______ .


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Brazil is larger than the contiguous States of the  U.S.A.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Days Of Wine And Roses
2. Zygote
3. Pillory
4. Lawyer
5. - 24
6. Italy
7. the Danube
8. Joints, Nerves, Muscles

TRUTH !!
Although Brazil is officially the fifth largest country in the  world, its
territory is larger than the continental United States (the  third largest).
The point is actually focused on the contiguous United States,  which is
actually considerably smaller than Brazil — because it takes  the added areas
of all of Hawaii (granted, not that big) and (more  significantly) 2/3 of
Alaska to equal the size of the Brazilian territory, and the  remaining 1/3
of Alaska is what makes the U.S. larger than Brazil.


----------

